# C. sp 'Kota Tinggi'



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

*C. sp 'Kota Tinggi' flower*

She finally opened this morning, received this one back in March, and all the leaves you see are new growth, old leaves were slowly melting so they were trimmed.


















Really like this one, its been forming for almost 2 weeks, and you could see it twisting around, the collar would be facing a different direction each day.

Surprisingly, its grown in a nuetral ph, potted in old aquasoil and clay.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice! I've had it grow in fairly neutral conditions as well.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice! Good job for getting this nice plant back with such a new groth in just a couple of month! And nice moss carpet too


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Den, Nice and beautifully grown but how come the photo look purplish? hmmm


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Its actually my light i use over the tank, i use 2- midday bulbs, 1- red sun, 1- ati purple.
Heres a reflection shot


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 16, 2014)

wow great looking crypt!


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm jealous Den - haven't had luck getting mine to flower yet.

BTW....that moss looks pretty nice


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Bloomed again this weekend, repotted this guy about a month ago after thining out a few baby runners.



















Thanks for looking.
-Den


----------



## flwrbed (Jul 3, 2009)

This plant is very nice. Do you have a thread that shows your emersed set up? I have always wanted to try it. Very nice work.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

very nice man. what are you feeding? It looks beefed up.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Xue, nothing special really, potted with old aquasoil with a little osmocote mixed in, and once a week, miracle grow fertilizer right into the tank water. 
And lots of light.

Thanks again for the other crypts, cant wait till they get going.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

denske said:


> Bloomed again this weekend, repotted this guy about a month ago after thining out a few baby runners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen this flower emersed until now. I like the color of the big spathe and the compact leaves.

Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------

